# salt water sump



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there i am new here , fairly new but i have the itch , does anyone know of any simple and easy to make sumps for salt water , i am a mechanic and have the ability to make stuff like this , but not sure what the requirements are , i want to get a 20-25 gal salt water tank going for myself "just to start "
ya right ehhh ..how soon before i will be at a 70 gal. any help would be apppreciated 
thanks 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A sump is fairly simple to construct from an old tank - keeping it a standard size also saves money.

You just need to figure out some basics like what skimmer you're using (if any) and how big your return pump is - after that, you just have to find a tank that is big enough for those items, plus anything else you want to keep down there.

Have a read here: http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-01/gt/index.php

It's a long article, but a good read on sumps.


----------

